

Hugo Chavez Dead: Venezuela's President Dies At 58 - chuhnk
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/03/05/hugo-chavez-dead_n_2296423.html

======
rafaelm
I'm in Venezuela if anyone has any questions. I'm gonna be up for a while as
you can imagine...

~~~
CBSStratocaster
What part of Venezuela are you in? What's the general feeling where you are
at? Any unrest? Unrelated: are you an Amigos Invisibles fan?

~~~
rafaelm
I'm from Caracas, but I am in the eastern part of the country right now at a
job site. Everything is calm where I am, in Caracas and Barquisimeto, where my
family and wife are. Chavez simpathizers are gathering in the central squares
of every town and listening to music and mourning.

There are lots of rumors of looting but I think it's mostly just rumors
because there are no pics or any other kind of confirmation.

As for Amigos Invisibles, I'm not a huge fan but I like some of their music. I
actually saw them live 2 days ago. Great show, I had a good time.

